# Quantum Boca Spinning reel



## Surfster (Mar 1, 2013)

Has anyone used the new Quantum Boca spinning reels? If so, how reliable are they? Do they stand up to the new Penn Spinfishers?? I am looking at two, one for inshore and a larger for surf. Thanks!


----------



## usafeod509 (Nov 27, 2012)

Among many other reels I have 2 spinfishers and a Boca. I had issues with both of the spinfishers and that is when I picked up a Boca to try something else. I absolutely love it. I use in the kayak all the time. I would not hesitate to buy another one if one of my other reels needs replacing.


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

I have the old ssm penns and the older style boca. The only problem I have ever had with boca was the anti reverse I dropped on a concrete floor while cleaning it. Cost about 14 bucks to fix but other than that it has been flawless. I'm a little rough and don't clean them after each trip and still no complaints. Penns have been decent but I've put way more parts on them but on the plus side parts are easier to find


----------



## Surfster (Mar 1, 2013)

Thanks for the info!!


----------

